# Marvin Hermatic + Hamiltons Impervious



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I picked up these two watches last week but I'm struggling to find any information about them.

Can anyone tell me whether the "Hamiltons" watch is actually a Hamilton ie Ventura, Pacer etc?

Also, is it worth having these two repaired? The Marvin needs new hands and its movement sorted out (not running) whereas the Imprevious justs needs a tidy and a service (runs sporadically). What sort of value would they each be?

Any help apprechiated


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Marvin looks fine to me - a google will give you some info on Marvin as a maker. I'd guess the "Hermetic" would refer to it being 'hermetically' sealed to prevent dust maybe water ingress - but might just be to encourage a purchaser to believe that :yes:

Hamilton(s) Impervious - that might be the same, the name intended to convince a purchaser it was "impervious" to dust, water etc. I'd pop over to Silver Hawks website and read up his history of Hamilton, I don't think I've ever seen Hamilton with an "s" on the end - so who knows?


----------

